# Razer carcharias mic



## Ironskull (Apr 12, 2012)

Not very good at tech things, so I'm not sure what is precisely pertinent information. Anyway, get right down to it: Got Razer Carcharias [windows xp] and the mic doesnt seem to be recognized by my computer. Cant actually figure out how to activate any disabled devices, the instructions im getting googling around seem to be for different operating systems, because they simply dont line up with what actually happens. 

How do I get this mic working? :banghead:

edit: I'll fill this out a bit: You plug in the headphones, ive checked and ive done so correctly, theres no option to select this mic in audio and sound devices, nor are there any drivers for my headphones to install.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Make sure you've plugged the mic & headphone jack-plugs into the correct jacks respectively.

You don't need need drivers for a mic or headphones, just as you don't need need a driver for a set of PC speakers. It's the sound adapter/sound card into which you plug them that requires a driver. Provided that's installed (and it's the correct driver) all that's left to do is to plug speakers, mic or headphones into the appropriate jacks.


----------



## Ironskull (Apr 12, 2012)

I've put them in the right jacks. How do I find out the correct drives to update my sound card?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Did you try the solution given on the below forum thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-i-hear-my-voice-in-my-headphones-545738.html



> i may have fixed my issue. heres how:
> 
> right-click my sound control and went to audio properties.(the little grey speaker icon at bottom right)
> 
> ...


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Ironskull said:


> I've put them in the right jacks. How do I find out the correct drives to update my sound card?


Look in Device Manager. If there are no error symbols under _Sound, Video & Game Controllers_, the correct drivers are already installed for that category of hardware.

If you want to be sure you have the latest sound driver, visit your PC maker's website if it's for an on-board (integrated) sound adapter on a brand-name PC. Whatever driver's they have for downloading will always be the latest version for your PC model.

If it's a separate sound card which fits into a PCI or PCI-E slot, you must go to that card manufacturer's website instead.


----------

